# Pictures of Quica - Fall Trim



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

Quica just wanted say hi .. Here is her fall trim ...

http://picasaweb.google.com/davidpbraunstein/QuicaFallTrim#


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

She's so pretty... love it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there her markings are to die for she's certainly a beauty x


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I LOVE her coloring!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

She is the most gorgeous wee thing, her colouring is amazing - can't be many of those around. Her cut is really great too - just a perfect length all over. What a sweetheart.


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

her color....oh boy...just ask kendal


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

bagelverse said:


> her color....oh boy...just ask kendal


OK Kendal - tell us more


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol you know mandym on the other forum is getting pyper well pyper is queckas ant i think they are both classed as blue meral but quica is someting els isnt she is just stuning lol it was me who found the first vidio of her and fell in love. its normaly my mum who goes gaga over puppys but with quica OMG she is stunning lol we sent photos to out bredder so ahe know if she ever gets one like her she will contact us. but its unlikely as they only seem to turn up in 3rd generarion cross, and only if one pairent it meral, if both are mearal you have a high risk of the pups being deff. thats why mandy is impprting her from America. its not a colour found in the uk.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Great pictures! I love her colors.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Kendal, I cannot believe the colours of that wee thing - she is amazing.


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

Tressa said:


> Thanks Kendal, I cannot believe the colours of that wee thing - she is amazing.


Tressa,

In case you haven't seen them here a few videos (..well more than that),

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=quica+cockapoo&aq=f


----------

